# Spin Wing Vanes VS. Kurly Vanes



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have found that kurly vanes are not cut out as well as spin wings. The edges on spin wings are always cut perfectly, while all of the kurly's I have purchased (2 packs in 1 order, 2 packs in another) have rough and creased edges. I asked altservices about it and they said it wouldn't affect their performance to have these rough edges and creases but I won't use them.

I could have gotten a bad batch, but to have that kind of answer from them was enough for me to stick to spin wings.


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

2222,

Based upon the ones I just got, I would agree with you 100%. They do not appear to be made as well as Spin Wings. I was pleased though to find that the ones I got did have the lining tape that secures the ends included (The lining tape is advertised as a seperate item in the Lancaster catalog).
In any event, I will continue to play with them to see if this was a fluke or not.

Todd


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spin Wing Vanes vs. Kurly vanes*

wte,

I have used both the Spin Wing vanes and the Kurly Vanes and frankly prefer the Spin Wing vanes. I fletched a dozen arrows using the Kurly Vanes and had a problem with adhesion. The tape supplied with the Kurly Vanes would stick to the shaft but not to the vane. I sent an email to the folks at Kurly Vanes and the reply came back that I apparently "screwed up". 

Subsequently I call the folks at Spin Wings and they suggested that I clean every individual Kurly Vane. I can truthfully say I have never had a similar problem with the Spin Wings. Maybe I got a bad batch of Kurly Vanes or Kurly Vane tape.

The bottom line is that I like the various Kurly Vane colors but I would never buy Kurly Vanes again.

Incidently I think Sping Wing has improved the double faced tape. As for grouping I just shoot a 554 FITA indoors (out of 600) using the Spin Wings. I followed that with a 290 and 24 Xs (NFAA blue face) in an indoor league two weeks ago. Maybe not world class scores but the Spin Wings work for me.

Regards and Good Shooting,


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

I ordered the kurly vanes in the orange highlight color. While it was easy to pick out my arrows through a scope they did separate from they tape more easily. Compared to their regular vanes I did notice a difference. The highlight vanes seems to be a sprayed color. I ordered the bi-color try out as I noticed that my friends arrows didn't seem to have that problem. Also, unlike the Spinwings, Kurly vanes have the same amount of drag for every color.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

As a general rule, comparing arrows fletched with different vanes without fully re-tuning the bow for each vane/vane angle combination does not give any practical indication, apart from the fact that most probably your bow is fine tuned for one only of the combiantion tested. 
Kurly and SW even in same lenght have different angles, different stiffness and different profile. At 18 mt these differencies don't give any practical difference, so if you see so, there are other factores involved, like may be small clearance problems effecting one solution more than the other. 
But at 70 mt differencies are evident and you must fine tune for the vanes you choose to use.


----------

